# Mitsubishi WD-62530



## soxfan72578 (Jan 24, 2011)

I am having a problem with a Mitsubishi WD-62530 DLP LCD HDTV. The screen is very dark. Almost to the point that for night scenes I cannot see anything. I have replaced the bulb and there is no change. I currently have the brightness and contrast all the way up just to see the picture on the TV. I am at wits end here and about to trash the TV and get a new one. However I know other people that own DLP tv's that do not have these problems. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Your set is not a DLP. It is a LCD RP set. My first guess would be that the optical path needs cleaning. It could be many other things. I would be getting an estimate from a professional.


----------



## soxfan72578 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you very much for the quick reply. Is there anything that I could clean myself or is it that complex that I am going to need an expert to clean it?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it is cleaning, it is most likely inside the light engine which is not trivial. Nothing highly technical, just delicate and tedious.


----------

